# Look up Please



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 12, 2004)

Cound anyone please post any information on these blood lines Thank you.

Kewpies Classic Mucho of Arenosa, Kewpies Topper of ArenosaRips Black Larigoand Blossom Hill Farm Rex Larigo. Any information would be greatly apprecited.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Fran,

Kewpie's Classic Mucho Of Arenosa is a sorrel pinto stallion and foaled in 1991 -bred by Audrey Barrett and presently owned by Harold or Thomas Graham.

Sire: Kewpie's Topper Of Arenosa(Kewpie Doll's Oracle x Richardson's C-Jo Princess)

Dam: Kewpie Doll's La Preciosa(Kewpie Doll's Oracle x Super Duper Goldie)

He is 100% Arenosa

Has had 24 foals through 2002 so don't know if he passed away or they just aren't using him<?>

Mucho is a full brother to the stallion, FWF's Charro Of Arenosa a 32" black pinto stallion owned by Bunny & Eloise Pearl of TX. and a very well-know and respected sire. His dam La Preciosa is a full sister to Audrey main stallion(beside's Tooper), Kewpie Doll's Diablo a chestnut pinto foaled in 1961 and a 3/4 sister to Kewpie's Chula Of Arenosa a pretty chestnut pinto mare by Topper and still owned by Audrey's daughter, Nancy, who has also produced very well.

Kewpie's Topper Of Arenosa was a 1972 sorrel pinto stallion and also Audrey's other main stallion. She would cross Topper to daughters of Diablo and vise versa to get her golden cross. He has since passed on as well as Diablo. Topper sired such notibles as:

Kewpie's Party Babe Of Arenosa dam of Flaby's Mr. Chips

Kewpie's Chula Of Arenosa dam of Diablo's Rojo Of Arenosa

Kewpie's Frisco's Blaze Of Arenosa-top broodmatron for Texana Pony Farm in TX. who just recently passed away this year at age 22

Kewpie's Sun Of Arenosa-top breeding stallion for Glenn & Phyliss Hopwood, NE.

above mentioned FWF Charro Of Arenosa

Kewpie's Pepito Of Arenosa who is now the pride and joy of Mel & Dorothy Broadhead, WY.

Kewpie's Reyna De Plata of Arenosa - another top broodmare for Texana

Kewpie Doll's Red Hot Mystery - a top stallion for Texana

Kewpie's Dulcinea Of Arenosa -dam of Diablo's Echo Of Arenosa-top stallion for AClassic Touch, Mel & Dorothy Broadhead of WY.

Kewpie's El Monterry Of Arenosa another top sire for Audrey and still owned by her daughter, Nancy with a score of top stallions and mares to his record

Kewpie's Estrellita Of Arenosa -top broodmare for Bunny & Eloise Pearl, TX.

Kewpie's Sarita Of Arenosa- top broodmare for Sundance LB Stock Farm, Steve Langer and Terry Brooks, OR--also recently passed away

Kewpie's Amada Of Arenosa-top broodmare for Les and Getitia Methany, Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm, OH.

Kewpie's Sanjuana Of Arenosa-top broodmare for Sandy Nicolls, TX.

Kewpie's Fancita Of Arenosa-top broodmare for Sundance LB, OR.

Kewpie's Esperanza Of Arenosa-top broodmare for Pearls in TX.

Kewpie's Phoenix Of Arenosa-top stallion for Texana in TX.

Kewpie's Galena Of Arenosa-top broodmare and Kewpie's Rango Of Arenosa-top stallion both for AClassic Touch in WY. just to name a few...






Topper was also a half brother to the famous broodmare for Audrey, Winnie The Pooh Of Arenosa a small bay mare by Richardson's Pete Of Fable Stables by Curtiss-Friso Pete who lived out her old age with Stacey Score of WA.

As for

Blossom Hill Farm Rex Larigo he was a 89 bay pinto stallion bred by Shannon Jurdzy and last owned by Pam King.

Sire: Rip's Black Larigo (Rip's Little Masterpiece x Larigo's Red Lass)

Dam: Roadrunner Apache Eyes(Cres-Or-Lar's Uncle Gus by Cres-Or-Lar's Toya by Rips' Little Masterpiece out of Paraders Spring Rain by Larigo's Patton Parader x Cres-Or-Lar's Tomika by Rips's Little Masterpiece)

he sired 5 foals-last in 1994

His sire,

Rip's Black Larigo was a 64 black pinto stallion bred by Tolan's and last owned by Sue Young.

Sire: Rip's Little Masterpiece(Little Masterpiece x Heather Mary Marie)

Dam: Larigo's Red Lass(Larigo's Sportologue x Larigo's Lass by Larigo's Sportologue by King Larigo 2nd)

He sired 12 foals through 1989

noted are:

RDB Rip's Centennial Souvenir-88 blue roan-a top broodmare for Platte Ridge Farm, Lewella Tembreull, MN.(the moderator of this list



)

HOF mare, Echodale Chloe-89 silver dapple mare owned by Laurie Donaldson

Blossom Hill Farm Rex Larigo

and Rips Northern Star a 89 black pinto stallion who was owned for a few years by Oneka Pony Farm, MN and now owned by Eleanor and Al Salisbury, Hill Top Farm(not sure where they are located?)

Hope that helps you out some. If you need more info just ask





My best,

Jenny Shea


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks so much Jenny for all the information. You have been a great help and I really appreceite it. Thanks Frannie


----------



## Lewella (Oct 15, 2004)

Jenny - Rip's Nothern Star is now a gelding and owned by the Circle C Carts folks in Cannon Falls, MN.



They use him for cart demos and he's often seen at the MN Horse Expo pulling "the Cadillac of Carts" (That's Circle C's slogan - LOL). Salsbury's were in the Cannon Falls area and dispersed their ponies several years ago with most not being transferred. The husband had alzhiemers and the wife simply couldn't take care of them anymore so ran them through the local sales barn. Don Rudeen saw Northern Star there and conviced the Circle C folks to buy him. He's a sweet little gelding and totally unflappable!



He's done a wonderful job of showing off carts for many years.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the added info Lewella. I saw pictures of him and he was a pretty pony. Where have you been? Haven't seen you on the lists in seems like a hundred years..LOL



I have some PC e-mail problems right now so am not on there much either. PC's you either love em or hate em



Hope to be running better soon and see your e-mails again soon too!

My best,

Jenny


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 16, 2004)

Do either of you or someone no if there is a picture of Kewpies Classic Mucho of Arenosa or Topper. Thank you both for all the information.


----------



## Getitia (Oct 16, 2004)

I've seen both Mucho and Topper in person. As was mentioned we have a Topper daughter and several granddaughters and several Mucho daughters- I'll have to look and see if we have any photos - if I can locate the photos, they were taken a number of years ago while they were in the field with their groups of mares, and the photos really do not do either of them justice. -


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks Getitia I would really appreciate any picture that you can find.


----------



## Lewella (Oct 17, 2004)

JennyS said:


> Where have you been? Haven't seen you on the lists in seems like a hundred years..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's October in Minnesota - I've been WINTERIZING!



Every nice day is spent outside preventing the cold from getting inside. We finally broke down Friday and turned the furnace on. The ponies have nice heavy winter coats already and are getting woolier by the day. Once cold weather really sets in then I'll be online more again.


----------



## Ronaele (Nov 7, 2004)

Kewpie's Topper of Arenosa - There are 2 photos on my website. I don't have much information on him though....

http://www.shetlandminiatures.com/reference.htm

Click the photos to see larger view.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 8, 2004)

Thank You.


----------



## jcpminiaturehorses (Nov 23, 2004)

I am so excited to see someone ask about the Arenosa horses. I need help. I bought a beautiful paint stallion recently. His name is Rabbit Hutch Ranch Charros Hi-Life (not exactly sure the spelling I don't have the papers in front of me) but I was flipping through one of the mini magazines and saw that farm listed in an ad for Arenosa horses so I pulled up his papers. Sure enough there is the Arenosa name. Off the top of my head I don't remember is it was Topper or Oricle, but it also listed the Kewpie's name. I really don't know much about the Arenosa name. Could someone please help me. There aren't many horses that make me go "Oooooo" when they come into the sale ring but he did, so I had to have him. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lewella (Nov 25, 2004)

I can think of no one better to help you than your horses breeder herself - Eloise Pearl.



Eloise's website is www.rabbithutchranchminis.com and you should be able to find her email and much more info on your horse there. With Charro as sire your horse is at least 50% Arenosa.


----------



## mizbeth (Nov 27, 2004)

Hello

Is Kewpies Sun (Sire to Rowdy) also the same horse as Kewpies Sun of Arenosa?

Is their a Kewpies Doll Sun? Who is he?

Beth


----------



## JennyB (Nov 28, 2004)

Beth hi,

Yes there is a Kewpie's Sun Of Arenosa. ASPC #134959A-41" sorrel stallion, 1983

Bred by Audrey Barrett and owned by Glenn & Phyliss Hopwood, Nebraska

Sire: Kewpie's Topper Of Arenosa Dam: Fran R's Althea Cody) 100% Arenosa

Full brother to Les & Getitia Matheny's silver dapple pinto 100% Arenosa mare, Kewpie's Amada Of Arenosa





He is NOT the same pony as Rowdy's sire, Kewpie Doll's Sun ASPC#115511-1965 sorrel pinto stallion

bred by J.A. Stovall(the same breeder that produced many ponies that went into Audrey Barrett's herd) and owned by C.W. Allmand.

Sire: Kewpie Doll's Oracle ...Dam: Topper's Larigo Starlight(Larigo's Topper x Larigo's 2nd Starlight)

He sired 26 ASPC foals

Out of those only one passed foals on to present and that was

Kewpie Doll's Sugar Babe-69 sorrel pinto mare and owned by Audrey Barrett

she had 9 100% Arenosa foals for her.

with AMHR he is NOT registered, but 2 foals are:

Sligo Raybar(who is also reg. ASPC)-85 bay mare-she has passed on some very nice AMHR Miniature foals

and

Kewpie Doll's Sun Tiny Boy-Black pinto stallion, 1971 out of an unregistered mare. He has passed on some AMHR Miniature foals. Whether he is full Shetland, I don't know, but I suspect his dam is possibly an ASPC mare, named Anna's Little Rose-JMO





Okay as to whether Kewpie Doll's Sun is 100% Arenosa or not...well he certainly could be 50% because of his sire, Kewpie Doll's Oracle. Since he was NOT bred, nor owned by Audrey Barrett you might consider him Arenosa-bred. Some will not





As for his dam, Topper's Larigo Starlight she had 4 more full siblings to Kewpie Doll's Sun-none of which passed on any present get with ASPC





ALTHOUGH her sire Larigo's Topper is the sire of C-Jo's Topper-sire of Richardson's C-Jo Princess considered the best dam line of the Arenosa ponies/minis





Now Topper's Larigo Starlight's dam was Larigo's 2nd Starlight who had 14 ASPC foals! One of which was Super Duper Goldie dam of, Kewpie Doll's Diablo, Kewpie Doll's La Preciosa and Kewpie's Chula Of Arenosa---all 100% Arenosa and extremely important ponies!





So how much Arenosa is he ? What Audrey Barrett thought of him ? She did use a daughter of his



...I guess Beth your question will always be up in the air with some people. He certainly had the same lines as any 100% Arenosa pony/mini did.





As for Rabbit Hutch Charro's Hi-Life ...he is 50% Arenosa and 50% Shetland, but he can't be registered into ASPC because his dam, Dell Teras Hot Ticket is only reg with AMHA/AMHR. Charro is a wonderful example of a small 32" 100% Arenosa stallion who is 100% American Shetland pony and reg. with ASPC/AMHA/AMHR and PtHA ...WOW!!!





He is sired by Audrey top stallion, Kewpie's Topper Of Arenosa -sorrel pinto

Sire: Kewpie Doll's Oracle-black pinto(Hillswicke Oracle-blue roan x Streamliner's Kewpie Doll-sorrel pinto)

Dam: Richardson's C-Jo Princess-sorrel(C-Jo's Topper-sorrel x Linnwood's Red Princess-sorrel)

Charro's dam is, Kewpie Doll's La Preciosa -sorrel pinto

Sire: Kewpie Doll's Oracle(above)

Dam: Super Duper Goldie-sorrel(Silver White's Superior-silver dapple x Larigo's 2nd Starlight-sorrel(who was mention above)

jcpminiaturehorses Lewella is right, the best advice we can give you is contact Eloise Pearl. She is Charro's BIGGEST FANS!











My best,

Jenny


----------



## jcpminiaturehorses (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you Jenny!!! I ran across him at the very end of a mini sale and only paid $300. He was the only horse that made me go "Oooooo"! I didn't need another stallion but I couldn't pass him up!


----------



## mizbeth (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow, thank you!

That is a LOT of information................

B


----------



## mizbeth (Nov 30, 2004)

Wow, what a find!

Do you have photos of him?

Beth


----------



## jcpminiaturehorses (Dec 1, 2004)

I haven't bought a digital camera yet but as soon as I do I will post them.


----------



## jcpminiaturehorses (Dec 26, 2004)

there he is as my aviator. what do you think?


----------

